# Sculpture



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I've actually finished the wax part but I forgot to take pics of it at the end of last class. I'll have more to put up after I go tomorrow.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

It's gorgeous!!! Nice job!!!!!!


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

It's beautiful!!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Very very cool!! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

That is so cool! I never was very good at sculpturing...kudos to you!


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

You're so lucky... my sculpture class is all about welding and metal and wood and dangerous things that you have to work in a shop on. I hate it.


Cool sculpture.


----------



## horsechick139 (Aug 14, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW is all i can say


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Cheply, I would love to learn to weld. Hopefully I will get to do that this time (2nd time I've taken a sculpture class). But I do like doing the easier stuff too. It's not so complicated when you don't have a ton of tools to deal with. We will be moving on to wood next, then we get to do whatever we want so hopefully I'll get to weld if I still wan to.

Anyways here is the final product at the wax stage. Not much different from before, just a little more mane.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Well it's finally finished! Here is a pic of the final product. It got into the student show which I'm happy about and my friend thinks it's going to place because the people who set up the show are afraid someone will try to steal it. I thought that was an awesome compliment. I'm really happey with the way it turned out.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I just had to add that I named it Lola after my horse. I didn't think it actually looked like her but now looking at the picture of the sculpture next to the pic of her (my avatar) I think it does actually kind of look like her (except for the mane).


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

It's so elegant, I love it. It's bound to place, it ought to win, how nice that it's good enough to get stolen...


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome work!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh wow! thats great! I love the eye! That looks so fun! I hope you place, you deserve it!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

It didn't place in the show  But one of my photographs did and everyone keeps telling me it should have placed so it's ok. Thanks for all of the compliments!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Well that's bittersweet-! It's still a beautiful piece!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks! The reception/ award ceremony thing was last night and a lot of people liked. and gave me compliments on it. And I got first place for my photograph!!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok i know this is waaaaaaaaaay old but THIS IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

is that final picture of it cast in bronzze?


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Marlea! Tiny, yes the last picture is of it cast in bronze.


----------

